# Configurazione Xorg

## ..db..

Quando impartisco startx ottengo questo risultato: 

 *Quote:*   

> xauth:  file /home/db/.serverauth.16068 does not exist
> 
> xauth:  error in locking authority file /var/run/gdm/auth-for-db-mkt87Z/database
> 
> xauth:  error in locking authority file /var/run/gdm/auth-for-db-mkt87Z/database
> ...

 

... e non riesco a venirne a capo...

----------

## ago

So, di essere pienamente OT, ma sono curioso di chiederti un paio di cose:

Che distribuzione/i hai usato precedentemente?

Programmi?

svolgi attività(studio/lavoro) relative all'informatica?

----------

## ..db..

 :Very Happy:   te l'avevo detto che ci saremmo risentiti   :Very Happy: 

L'avventura con l'open source e' iniziata con UbUntU, alla quale sono tuttora fedele! Ho poi provato altre distribuzioni derivate da debian come kubuntu oppure puppy linux, molto simpatica, installata su un vecchio portatile che ora usa mia madre.. pensa che ha 60 anni suonati e non ha avuto nessuna difficolta' ad apprendere come si usa! Questo perche' il mondo linux vuole rendere "libero" un bene delle nostra epoca: la tecnologia, finora celata per meri interessi economici e non solo.

E in questa nuova era, persone come me che non sanno niente dell'informatica (non la studio e non ci lavoro), vengono aiutate da persone come te (non sto' leccando il culo) e prima di te altre che attraverso il web trasmettono la loro esperienza, la loro passione, ad altri che possono coltivare un "hobby" che sicuramente aiutera' a far nascere un mondo piu' libero.

 Per quello che riguarda me invece, compio 33 anni l'11 marzo, e 1 anno fa, mi hanno chiuso il locale con la scusa di "cattiva pubblicita' al paese"  :Shocked:  !!! Eeehh si, la valle d'aosta e' una piccola regione di bastardi mafiosi che non hanno nessun rispetto per la vita della gente, ladri infami che approfittano delle paure delle persone per fare cio' che vogliono... e cosi mi allontanarono dal mio sogno di creare un luogo di aggregazione diverso dal solito... a calci in culo. Ora lavoro come aiuto cuoco e se tutto va bene a maggio me ne vado di nuovo in spagna, dove ho gia vissuto diversi anni...                               :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

i programmi che uso piu' di frequente sono: freedc++ - chromium - clementine - deadbeef - qualche simpatico script e qualche simpatico codice da terminale, se quest'utimo lo vuoi  considerare programma allora mettilo in cima alla lista!!

Ago la prossima volta fai attenzione a fare domande.. guarda che hai scatenato... se non l'hai capito le risposte le ho evidenziate in blu

Continuando con il post bastava installare gdm, non so quante volte per installare ubuntu ho digitato "sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-core xorg". Adesso pero' non mi trova i moduli dri dri2 evdev... suggerimenti graditi... anche perche' adesso vado a dormire e se gentilmente trovo qualche suggerimento evito ore di ricerche  :Very Happy: 

Comunque mi sa che installo il pacchetto gnome... ora ho optato per gnome-light immaginando fosse una specie di gnome-core che installa tutto + applicazione fondamentali...

----------

## bi-andrea

Un consiglio, non mescolare Ubuntu e derivati con Gentoo, feci casini simili pure io che ho alle spalle anni e anni partendo da RedHat 6.1 fino ad arivare a Fedora C. 4 poi emigrai.....ogni distro ha una storia a sè  :Crying or Very sad: 

la fortuna che hanno grosso modo delle basi che si assomigliano

----------

## xveilsidex

posso chiederti perchè sei passato a gentoo? è un bel salto da ubuntu..

----------

## djinnZ

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Un consiglio, non mescolare Ubuntu e derivati con Gentoo

 più che altro: non tentare di portare la mentalità (in particolare la ristrettezza di vedute e la faciloneria) dell'utonto ubuntu su gentoo. Gli utenti gentoo non hanno niente di speciale, si limitano solo ad essere sistematici ed a cercare sempre di andare oltre il comandino/programmino/scriptino. *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> io che ho alle spalle anni e anni partendo da RedHat 6.1

   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  ecco perché certe corbellerie; chi ben comincia ... potevi dirlo prima ... comunque ... pivello ...  :Mr. Green:   *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> fino ad arivare a Fedora C. 4 poi emigrai.....

 Per disperazione?!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> ogni distro ha una storia a sè 
> 
> la fortuna che hanno grosso modo delle basi che si assomigliano

 Non del tutto.

Tra una debian, una slackware ed una gentoo non ci sono queste enormi differenze, i file di configurazione sono al loro posto e per personalizzare devi fare più o meno le stesse cose. Le differenze sono di carattere squisitamente tecnico come dipendenze, stabilità e prestazioni, anche le differenze nella collocazione (pacchetti in /opt o /usr/share invece che in /usr) nascono da logiche ed interpretazioni dell'(L)FHS identiche o simili (in gentoo alcuni pacchetti sono compilati dal sistema dell'utente in altre non solo sono binari ma sono forniti da risorse esterne) etc.

Poi ci sono distribuzioni scasse (o da utonti) che iniziano a spostare le cose secondo logiche tutte loro (o secondo criteri di "prossimità¹" con la fondazione/compagnia che rilascia le risorse "indipendenti"), inventando file di configurazione supplementari (come /etc/sysconfig o come diavolo si chiamava sulle derivate RH) sovrascrivendo sistematicamente i file di configurazione stabiliti dagli sviluppatori etc.

¹ nell'accezione medioevale dell'espressione

----------

## bi-andrea

djinnZ, chi utilizza Gentoo è un signore, perchè l'ho capito su mia pelle dopo anni di utilizzo RH/FC, non imparato molto e me lo sta insegnando Gentoo, ho emigrato, perchè ero stufo, ma veramente stufo tutte le volte che aggiornavo con un upgrade di release, riprendere tutti i file di configurazione e ripassarli uno a uno per non parlare di programmi che cambiano le dipendenze, su Gento ho visto che questo non succede o perlomeno è molto meno traumatico!!!

Beh se sono un pivello lo prendo volentieri  :Wink: 

Ancora oggi leggo le guide.....  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Ancora oggi leggo le guide..... 

 i punti di sospensione nella nostra ortografia sono tre e non cinque...

leggere il fottuto manuale, prima ... è una espressione che ho iniziato a sentire o leggere come motto o monito, tra esperti.

Contrariamente a quel sostiene wikipedia ho sempre pensato che solo in un secondo tempo abbia iniziato ad essere usata per riprendere i niubbi scostumati che chiedono istruzioni e non spiegazioni, per esasperazione. E che non sia tipica del mondo dell'informatica.

Gentoo richiede una mentalità da professionista ed un professionista, in ogni campo, si documenta prima e non va a tentoni (che è una cosa diversa dall'andar per tentativi), senza prender niente per scontato.

Se vai a vedere cosa combinava ed in che stato la RH 4.0 (o qualcosa del genere, sono passati più di quindici anni) lasciava il sistema, installando un webserver, capirai perché dicevo pivello.  :Twisted Evil:  ... ho visto gente perdere il lavoro e ISP tornare a windozz per questo ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bi-andrea

 *Quote:*   

> leggere il fottuto manuale, prima ... è una espressione che ho iniziato a sentire o leggere come motto o monito, tra esperti.

 

Io lo leggo perchè non è immediata come distribuzione, si compila dopo aver impostato al contrario di molte distro, dove alla fine copi programmi già sistemati a monte e impone conoscenza.

 *Quote:*   

> Contrariamente a quel sostiene wikipedia ho sempre pensato che solo in un secondo tempo abbia iniziato ad essere usata per riprendere i niubbi scostumati che chiedono istruzioni e non spiegazioni, per esasperazione. E che non sia tipica del mondo dell'informatica.

 

Fa attenzione a wikipedia, perchè ci sono delle inesattezze, prendilo con le molle...

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo richiede una mentalità da professionista ed un professionista, in ogni campo, si documenta prima e non va a tentoni (che è una cosa diversa dall'andar per tentativi), senza prender niente per scontato.

 

Vero se uno è preso dalla smania di smanettare, rimane a piedi, il problema è che alla portata di tutti una distro dal grosso potenziale, sta a noi a svilupparlo con coscienza, il fondatore creando una distro con un tool per installando partendo dal compilare l'intero sistema, ci ha dato le chiavi in mano di una distro  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se vai a vedere cosa combinava ed in che stato la RH 4.0 (o qualcosa del genere, sono passati più di quindici anni) lasciava il sistema, installando un webserver, capirai perché dicevo pivello.  ... ho visto gente perdere il lavoro e ISP tornare a windozz per questo ... 

 

Non lo so, io allora ero con il mitico DOS 6,22 con windows 3,1 poi passai a win95, in seguito a win98 (era identico) e a RedHat 6.1 insieme a windows poco dopo e mi allontanai da microsoft in 6 mesi, il problema era ed è, che alla lunga ti stufi di controllare le stesse cose  :Mad: 

----------

